# Great Stuff Around Plastic Drain Pipe?



## velvetfoot (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm putting some Great Stuff behind some hard to get to spaces around a drain along the cellar wall.
How much power does that exert?  Could it move the pipe?
The drain pipe is well secured.
It's not totally enclosed so it does have room to expand.

PS:  The 'normal' GS is on sale at HD, so I'd prefer to use that rather than the window and door stuff.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 13, 2009)

I've used it inside closed walls to keep a shower head from moving back and forth.  You can control the expansion pressure by injecting it slowly.  Squirt a bit in and let it expand.  Then come in and squirt some more in.  In small doses you can keep from doing any damage.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just built a home a couple years ago. There is a "low expansion" grade of "great stuff" available, that I used around window casings. The stuff is designed to expand less so that it does not move the window out of plumb when it sets up.

I got it at Lowe's, you just gotta look at the can and see if you got the right stuff.

http://greatstuff.dow.com/greatstuff/diy/products/wd.htm


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, thanks much.


----------



## d.n.f. (Feb 13, 2009)

As long as you don't pump a can in at max you should be fine.  My friend cracked his window by squeezing the can at 11.  I have used the max expansion stuff on windows and as long as you go slow it is fine.  Better to underfill and then touch up when it is dry.


----------



## j00fek (Feb 14, 2009)

i used to reg great stuff for this before winter, i just put a shim in the hole next to the pipe to hold it in place so it didn't move and plugged up the hole


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2009)

It seems to be working okay.


----------

